# Adobe Photo deluxe



## jpalonso (Feb 27, 2005)

I have been using Adobe Photo Deluxe 2.0 for many years and it's a great program. In Jan of this year I did a complete NEW install of XP Pro. Then I reinstalled all my apps, including Photo Deluxe 2.0. Everything was fine until I installed an additional 512mb of memory. I went to open it and it gave a an insufficient memory error. I rebooted, same thing. Today I tried to uninstall and then re-install the software but now XP Pro will not let me re-install it. This strange because I had no problem installing it in the first place. I know that this is old software probably designed for 16 bit apps. But I've come to really like this ap, it has all the features I need and very easy to use. 

What I don't understand is why it will not reinstall. yet i had no problem installing it on my wife's XP Home system. Both primary HD's on both system are running NTFS.

Anyone have any ideas


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Go here and download Paint Shop Pro 7.0. It's free and should be able to do all yours did.http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Find everything that has to do with Adobe, and deleted manually first. Then try to install again.
To find Adobe go to search/ files and folders/ Adobe.
Good luck
Uly7


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Uly7:

The manual procedure will work fine, unless there is other Adobe programs installed - such as Acrobat Reader.


----------



## jpalonso (Feb 27, 2005)

I have tried to reinstall as per your instructions to no avail. I am also having difficulty installing other apps as well. Such as a codec installer. Is there something on my system that has changed that I am not aware of???


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

This is not an Adobe issue. This is possibly a memory issue-take out the new stick to make sure it is not defective or seated improperly.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

There's a problem apparently with Photodelux and too much memory installed. It's discussed in the thread below which also contains a link to the discussion on the Adobe forums.

http://forums.techguy.org/t145732&highlight=photodeluxe+memory.html


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Wimpy369 said:


> Go here and download Paint Shop Pro 7.0. It's free and should be able to do all yours did.http://com-puterworks.com/Free_Downloads.htm


Hi Wimpy,

Is there a way to crop in Paint Shop Pro 7.0 and keep the height to width ratio correct?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

deubanks said:


> Hi Wimpy,
> 
> Is there a way to crop in Paint Shop Pro 7.0 and keep the height to width ratio correct?


SorrY I missed this post but nice to see you started a new thread and buck answered your question.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks for the reply Wimpy.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

deubanks said:


> Thanks for the reply Wimpy.


----------



## gsmitheman (Nov 9, 2003)

Picasa2 (free from Google) is a great editor and organizer (and more).

Might be time to try something new and this is the push you need.

I use adobe elements 2 (which many feel is not worth the learning curve). I enjoy adding a devil's horns and tail on a cute picture of a child or putting a lighting bolt between their hands. You have to deal with the learning curve to create images like that.

When you are retired you need something to fill the day.


----------



## jmartinson (Aug 5, 2005)

I had the same error after installing additional 512MB RAM to the existing 512MB. Following this and a couple other threads, I changed my PAGE FILE size to 400MB on the low end and 2000MB on the high end and then PhotoDeluxe 2.0 loaded with no problem...


----------

